# Happy birthday Cazscot



## Steff (Mar 2, 2011)

Carole many happy retrns hope you have a great day xxx


----------



## ypauly (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy birthday to you


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy birthday Carol! Hope you have a great day & get spoilt rotten  xxx


----------



## Caroline (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy 40th birthday Carol! Have a fantastic day, you wonderful lady!


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy 40th carol, hope you have a wonderful special day xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy 40th Carol. Have a fantastic day (a shame you are working I know) but have a special evening this evening - and a brilliant party on Saturday - Be sure to take some pics!!!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 2, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Carole many happy retrns hope you have a great day xxx



Many happy returns, have a wonderful day Sheena


----------



## katie (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday  xx


----------



## Royston46 (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday have a great day


----------



## bev (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday.Bev


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 2, 2011)

A VERY Happy Birthday Carole!

Andy


----------



## Hazel (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy birthday Carol - see you at the party on Saturday

Cheers


----------



## cazscot (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Very Much everyone , wasnt going to go out for a meal as I am away at a conference tomorrow then drinks afterwards, out on Friday night then my Party on Saturday night but have had a really cr*ppy day in the lab so going out for a bite to eat as food is my comfort .

Thanks again everyone xxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy 40th Birthday Carol  hope you have had a wonderful day and a lovely party at the weekend


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 3, 2011)

Hope you had a great Birthday


----------



## traceycat (Mar 3, 2011)

Happy birth carole, i saw your pressies on facebook, there lovely.
hope you have a great party on saturday hun xxx


----------



## cazscot (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks again everyone


----------

